# Air Canada:  No more crew layovers in downtown Winnipeg



## The Bread Guy (1 Oct 2011)

> This city's core area is so dangerous and riddled with crime that Canada's largest airliner is no longer allowing its pilots and flight crew to stay in downtown hotels during layovers.
> 
> In a rare move, Air Canada has issued a bulletin to its flight crews saying staff will no longer be staying at the Radisson Hotel downtown due to increasing concerns over violent crime in the area.
> 
> ...


QMI/Sun Media, 1 Oct 11


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Oct 2011)

> Air Canada says it never meant to offend anyone in a memo about the airline's decision to stop using downtown Winnipeg hotels for crew layovers.
> 
> "It appears certain inferences are being drawn from the contents of a recent internal bulletin relating to accommodation for flight crews on overnight layover in Winnipeg," Peter Fitzpatrick said Monday in an email to The Canadian Press.
> 
> ...


The Canadian Press, 3 Oct 11 - no copy of the news release available yet as of this post at Air Canada's News Release page


----------

